# Christmas gifts



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

So how about a thread for what we have received from our present exchange deal!

I got a dozen Victory arrows from Admiral Vixen!!!

How's that for starting things up?!!


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

That sure beats mine lol


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

ride394 said:


> That sure beats mine lol


No it doesn't!!! You got me those coolio arrow mats that I am gonna shoot them Victory arrows into!!!!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I missed it!!!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry jag. Maybe we can find another gal to sign up.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Thats ok, getting too late to shop and mail anyway.. I will keep a better look out next year.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm getting nervous because the things I ordered for my person haven't gotten here yet. I sure hope they show up today so I can get them sent off!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I hope my person like what I got her. I got her a bunch of turkey feathers. Jk lol


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

I hope they find alot of X's for you AC. Merry Christmas Girl. What color did you fletch them up?

Let it snow....we are to get 12 inches today.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Admiral Vixen said:


> I hope they find alot of X's for you AC. Merry Christmas Girl. What color did you fletch them up?
> 
> Let it snow....we are to get 12 inches today.


Dang you got some serious snow!! They are calling for 2 inches tonight...it is 52 right now but in Tennessee things can change in an hour!!
I am fletching them up with some 2 inch blazers, red and white!! I am gonna have to get to the shop and get some tips for them! I promise I have your package...it is in the truck I am just not happy with what all I have in it!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I shipped out a big box of stuff to my person today. She should get it by the middle of next week. Sure hope she likes it.

haven't received anything yet, but it's still early. 

I'll keep you posted.
Marcy


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Alright I am officially finished shopping for my people and have sealed the boxes shut, they will go in the mail Monday!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

You are way ahead of me :frusty: . . hoping to send stuff out monday :lol:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Dang you got some serious snow!! They are calling for 2 inches tonight...it is 52 right now but in Tennessee things can change in an hour!!
> I am fletching them up with some 2 inch blazers, red and white!! I am gonna have to get to the shop and get some tips for them! I promise I have your package...it is in the truck I am just not happy with what all I have in it!!


No problem. My mail lady won't get to me any time soon. lol Still snowing with blizzard like conditions. So I will fletch some arrows and cut up that doe today. Well maybe. You can send that 52 degrees this way please. 20 -45 mph winds on top of the zero degree temps. I have an arrow stuck out on the property that we shoot from for yardage and it is 29 inches but only 12 showing. OMG


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Dang...it is finally snowing here now...idk what the temp is, cold enough to snow I guess. We are supposed to get 2 inches but that will be enough to paralyze town!! Sad I know!!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

Uh oh.... the thing I ordered for my girl hasn't been shipped yet! I hope they get their butts in gear cause I still have to repackage and ship it out! 

oh my gosh! its snowing out!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

They still haven't shipped it! don't think my gift to my AT peep will arrive in time for Xmas.... good news is that when all the other presents are unwrapped she can look forward to just one more post christmas surprise!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:cheer2: I actually got mine done and shipped out . .kind on "on time" :lol: Hope she likes it . . .


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

I got Mine. Thank you Secret santa...(absolutecool) I got A hat, gloves, socks for my cold outside job well sometimes the heater feels good. A knife and sharpener that if the boys get out of hand I can......lol Then some yummy snacks Peanut brittle and Awesome nuts to munch on when I need my energy. Not to mention a cools creation bracelet that fits perfect. String snot which I have never used and looking forward to. 

What great gifts. Thank you again.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Admiral Vixen said:


> I got Mine. Thank you Secret santa...(absolutecool) I got A hat, gloves, socks for my cold outside job well sometimes the heater feels good. A knife and sharpener that if the boys get out of hand I can......lol Then some yummy snacks Peanut brittle and Awesome nuts to munch on when I need my energy. Not to mention a cools creation bracelet that fits perfect. String snot which I have never used and looking forward to.
> 
> What great gifts. Thank you again.


Glad you like the stuff...the nuts were grown here and hand shelled, not by me but it is a little taste of Tennessee for you!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

OK so I worked the night shift lastnight and got home to sleep a whopping 4 hours then up to bake 200 sugar cookies for my in-laws 50th Wedding Anniversary party so I'm not really feeling very Christmasy this morning let alone "human"! I go to the mailbox and a package with my name on it.............I'm feeling excited :dance: ...............open it and WOW!!! Kristie (AKA: Huntergirla), THANK YOU SO MUCH for the great gifts!!!!!!! I got one of our team sweatshirts, and it's it AWESOME!!!! :mg: I can't wait to wear it!! Oh but that's not all I also recieved an amazing window decal that I will be sporting on my F-150, a bow sling (I don't know how you knew but that's one thing I've really been wanting) and the cutest Christmas tree ornament! Thank you for making my day, can't tell you how much I needed it!! What a Great Secret Santa you are!! :santa: Thanks again!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

THANK YOU Marcy(XForce_Girl):cheer2:

I got my gift today :wink: I love it all . . .can't seem to find my camera(added that to my to do list before christmas) to post pics:doh: I got a great blue and purple bling sling:cheer2: a bracelet the same color . . .another bracelet with turquoise colored stones(I LOVE) some pic frames i am already planning on putting pics in, a ******* Woman Decal, and a beautiful decorative wall hook with a horse on it . .hard to describe which is why i was looking for the camera :lol:

Thanks You:wav: I love everything I really appreciate it all, was a wonderful suprise to get today!

Merry Christmas everyone:wink:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

WeeHoo finally got everything delivered so I can get my gift sent out today..............probably won't make it for Christmas but I hope she enjoys it. Lesson learned next year order things well in advance or shop locally!! Hope everyone has a Blessed Christmas!!!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, we're usually closed on Mondays but we decided to come in and open the shop and maybe take advantage of some last minute shoppers.

I saw a package peeking out of the mail box amid all the bills. So I walked across the street to see what it was, there was a package from my secret santa, Trina (country Woman) 

A hand made leather and fur wallet. It's beautiful, and it obvoiusly took quite a while to make. 

Thank you Trina!!

Merry Christmas to Everyone!
Marcy


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

A big THANK YOU to my secret santa Andie22!! I got a Slings N' Things purple & white sling, matching bracelet, key chain and dog collar!! She also got me a gift certificate for Wicked 1 Strings! I will finally have matching strings and sling!! THANK YOU!!!!! I can't wait to get it all on my bow...and me...and my dogs!!!!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

My girl had her stuff delivered today...not much cuz i totally suck at shopping (!!!!) but I hope it will at least help her in her hunting adventures... two things I have in my hunting pack and come in handy, so I thought I'd spread the love!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

XForce Girl said:


> Well, we're usually closed on Mondays but we decided to come in and open the shop and maybe take advantage of some last minute shoppers.
> 
> I saw a package peeking out of the mail box amid all the bills. So I walked across the street to see what it was, there was a package from my secret santa, Trina (country Woman)
> 
> ...


I am glad you like it :wink:


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

soldiergirl81 said:


> My girl had her stuff delivered today...not much cuz i totally suck at shopping (!!!!) but I hope it will at least help her in her hunting adventures... two things I have in my hunting pack and come in handy, so I thought I'd spread the love!


Yes! They arrived last night! Thank you very much for the call, hat and scent keeper! I'm sure they will all come in handy since I didn't have any of those. Yours was shipped this weekend. Hope it arrives soon!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

SlingQueen said:


> Yes! They arrived last night! Thank you very much for the call, hat and scent keeper! I'm sure they will all come in handy since I didn't have any of those. Yours was shipped this weekend. Hope it arrives soon!


I'm glad you liked!!  Love that scent keeper!!  I'll be watching the mail!!


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

I finally got all of my stuff for my girl last night!! So hers is coming....just not going to make it there by Christmas.

Have a wonderful Christmas everyone!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

I got my gifts yesterday. Was awesome. A big bang Tshirt that says BAZINGA...totally love it. Also a friendship angel and a silver chain with an archery charm!! I totally love them, Thank you Secret Santa.


I just shipped my stuff out to my person yesterday. So hang tight its on its way...sorry its so late...working the midnight shifts for a retailer totally takes up all your time!!!


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

I got mine yesterday! It is a cute stack-able snowman with yummy treats inside!! Thanks Secret Santa!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

woodsbaby said:


> They still haven't shipped it! don't think my gift to my AT peep will arrive in time for Xmas.... good news is that when all the other presents are unwrapped she can look forward to just one more post christmas surprise!


I received the gift today, thank you very much! check your pm's


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

SlingQueen said:


> Yes! They arrived last night! Thank you very much for the call, hat and scent keeper! I'm sure they will all come in handy since I didn't have any of those. Yours was shipped this weekend. Hope it arrives soon!


LOVE my FOB's!!! Thank you so much! Can't wait to try them out!!!


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

Received a necklace and tree ornament. Thanks BowBeauty


----------

